# Haynie 23 Super Cat Ultra Shallow Water Trials



## Capt. Kris Kelley

Check out the new 23 Haynie Super Cat ultra shallow water trials. Getting to the fish just go easier with this keyslot version cat hull powered by the all new Mercury Pro XS 4 Stroke with torguqmaster lower unit and Bravo 1 22P Prop; 10" set back.


----------



## Ryan H.

nice video

when you were "shut down in spit" how deep was that? 

When you were running "shoal water" how deep was that, looked like 8" or less


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

Ryan H. said:


> nice video
> 
> when you were "shut down in spit" how deep was that?
> 
> When you were running "shoal water" how deep was that, looked like 8" or less


We were in the far back end of bone lake and too shallow for the trolling motor. These cat hulls typically start rubbing bottom off plane around 6 to 7 inches. North shore of Shoalwater was under a foot for sure. I darn sure would not have shut down in either location, too much of the same real estate and nothing deep anywhere around....

Crazy thing is how pristine the prop was and this boat had been run quite a bit. That Bravo I looked like it just came out of the box. As you can tell there's not any prop burn gong on, it's all bite.

Put it on a soft bottom and I think she'll do just about anything.

Double K


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*Correction, Verado 250 Super Charged*

That's a 250 Verado with the super charger (being phased out), no super charger. Got my wiring crossed with so many new products hitting market and have "Pro XS 4 Stroke" on the brain. Just ordered the 250.

Double K


----------



## Ryan H.

man thanks for the info, great video and information

Tejas sure is lucky to have some great builders and Haynie is in the top of that list for sure

I gotta ask when you start adding clients and gear, how much do you anticipate the shallow performance to change, you guys run other Haynie cats, right?


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

Ryan H. said:


> man thanks for the info, great video and information
> 
> Tejas sure is lucky to have some great builders and Haynie is in the top of that list for sure
> 
> I gotta ask when you start adding clients and gear, how much do you anticipate the shallow performance to change, you guys run other Haynie cats, right?


:texasflag

Sorry bud, I've been up to my ears in "alligators"..LOL In response to your questions, on a platform like this we don't see a big big performance difference under normal loading like clients and gear insofar as we usually have scads of power supplied by Mercury Marine in reserve. Sure, there is some, but this isn't like an under powered John Boat or something without much in the way of displacement.

Hope you're staying dry..

Double K :clover:


----------



## catchen'hell

I have one of the new 2018 23 Cat boats with the new 4 stoke 300 Merc. They are able to go in some crazy shallow water for sure. Getting up in shallow water with that motor will shock you, best advice is to hold on!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

catchen'hell said:


> I have one of the new 2018 23 Cat boats with the new 4 stoke 300 Merc. They are able to go in some crazy shallow water for sure. Getting up in shallow water with that motor will shock you, best advice is to hold on!


That's no joke and I'm hearing great things about the all new PRO XS 4 Strokes as well including the six cylinder 225's. We will have to make double darn sure customers and guests are seated and hanging on into blast off for sure! The torque is incredible.


----------

